# A+ for cz customer service



## spinout (Jul 20, 2009)

i'm not sure if anyone has read about my earlier posts about my used rami having some serious feed problems, but cz took care of everything. i've read about some people calling their tech or customer support line and never getting through....well that never happened to me, i just called the number on the web site, followed the call tree to talk w/ gunsmiths and have always been answered by a person. i won't go into any details on what they did for me...mainly because they probably don't want to get into the habbit of doing what they did....but to say that i'm extremely happy with them would still be an understatement. i really can't think of too many companies that would say "sure, send us your 5 year old product that you bought used and we'll fix it, and if we can't fix it we'll do something to make things right". sure you can take your broken craftsman socket back for replacement....but there's a slight cost difference there.
anyway, i just wanted to give a big thank you to cz-usa and let anyone else know that there are still some companies out there that try and make the customer happy.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm glad to hear they have improved their 'contact' procedure.

The quality of their work was never in question, with me, but I did get very frustrated trying to penetrate their old switchboard, and they simply never replied to email.


----------



## philbo (Jun 4, 2007)

I to recently made use of CZ's customer service when I purchased a new P-07 with a problem. No questions asked, mailing label was emailed and product was replaced and back in my hands with 10 days. Cz's customer service is second to none in my experience.


----------

